# Battery Charger



## Cats4Nat (Jan 28, 2004)

Received a Schumacher Electric 12 A Fast Charge model #SC-1200A, Fully automated Battery Charger, Microprocessor Controlled, 175 watts for Christmas. We currently own a Outback pull trailer. Hopefully, plan on purchasing a 5th wheel in the future. Will this charger be ample for my 25RSS battery as well as the bigger 5th wheel battery?

Thanks,
Merry Christmas,

David


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Yes.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

Definitely Yes.

I'd love Santa to have dropped one down my chimney!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Yes but it is not needed the installed converter works just fine.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

True, my installed charger works fine. But "He who dies with the most toys, wins!"


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Well he has an 04 and it might have the one stage converter. I replaced mine with the 3 stage charger/converter when the old converter started to boil the water out of the duel 6v that are in my TT. James


----------

